# Sistema de Comunicaciones de Casa Domotica



## Casti (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola. Tengo en mente un proyecto para domotizar una casa, todo sin protocolos cerrados.

El sistema sera centralizado, en un ordenador.
Estara repartido por toda la casa.

Mi duda es:

Que sistema de comunicaciones uso?

El primer dilema es cableado o inalambrico? Evidentemente lo primero es un sistema inalambrico, pero si es un sistema que use ya el cableado de una casa o un sistema de cableado muy facil de implementar y adaptar a los componentes que use.

Si es inalambrico, el alcance no deberia ser demasiado grande, y ademas podria ser corto y ir poniendo repetidores segun el alcance necesario.

Lo primordial es que sea sencillo y facil de implementar.
Esto es todo. Si quereis mas información, preguntad.


----------



## karl (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola!

lo primero que tienes que tener en cuenta es el tipo de casa que quieres domotizar, por ejemplo, uno o varios pisos, tamaño de las paredes, tipo de paredes, etcetera, ya que esto te va a ayudar a decidir si te conviene meter cableado nuevo, un sistema X10 o un sistema inalambrico.

un ejemplo, una casa de un solo piso, con paredes internas prefabricadas (huecas), y cableado relativamente nuevo (por lo que tienes tubos mas sueltos, de plástico si los usan en España), yo usaria un sistema de radio, ya que las paredes no se van a "comer" mucho de la señal, y por lo tanto tienes toda la capacidad del ancho de banda "wireless", y solo tienes que poner los receptores (por ejemplo receptores bluetooth con tarjetas de control, o receptores de radio conectados a microcontroladores dedicados, en caso de que no haya nada parecido a lo que necesitas.

la contracara, una casa grande, vieja, de varios pisos, con estructura de varilla y paredes de "material", esta casi vedada para sistemas inalambricos, ya que la varilla y el cemento devoran señal de radio, adicionalmente los tubos para la electricidad en estas casas (viejas) suelen ser de hierro, por lo que es dificil mover cables ahi dentro, y los extremos son buenos "pelacables", que van a dañar tu par torcido de datos, aqui gana un sistema X10, que solo sirve para mandar señales discretas (baja tasa de bits, usualmente se limita a ordenes como encender, apagar o disminuir, y tarda varios segundos en enviarlas), es mas económico pero esta muy limitado

y el compromiso intermedio, una casa en la que sea sencillo recablear, usa modulos rs483 conectados a interfaces especificas, (puede que las tengas que hacer, pero es mas programación que otra cosa)


----------



## karl (Jun 13, 2009)

acabo de encontrarme un sistema de audio que usaba los mismos cables de la luz para transmitir el sonido, tal vez algo así sea viable.

voy a leer bien el articulo y lo anexo.


----------



## Casti (Jun 13, 2009)

Como veis el tema del Zigbee? Mis conocimientos  en transmisiones inalambricas son escasos, y queria saber si alguien ve factible montar algo con modulos Zigbee; o si ve mejor bluetooth o wifi.


----------



## karl (Jun 15, 2009)

parece que el zigbee esta diseñado "a la medida" de lo que necesitas, (checando en la red), hay un monton de articulos para automatizar la casa usando zigbee, y lo de la seguridad es inherente al zigbee, ya que usa poca energia y por ende el alcance es limitado.

suerte con tu proyecto y pon información cuando lo termines.


----------



## Refgio (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola saludos, estoy realizando un proyecto con un pic llamado picaxe,y no tengo tanto problemas con el picaxe porque funciona bien pero desconozco como pordria peogramar el picaxe y el zig bee (tanto picaxe - zig bee el transmisor como  picaxe - zig bee receptor) podrian ayudarme?

Como se sabe si el zigbee esta recibiendola informacion? la verdad no tengo modulos de zigbee


----------



## Icepick (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey casti estoy trabajando en un sistema similar al tuyo con alarmas y tengo el mismo problema con el sistema inalambrico , puesto que alambrico esta muy complicado en mi caso , ojala podamos compartir llevo ya algo adelantado el sistema de alarmas para ventanas y puertas que mandan señal GSM , pero me gustaria complementarlo con un sistema inalambrico para comunicar cada señal a un ordenador que ejecute la funcion del envio del mensase SMS.


----------



## sammaael (Mar 2, 2010)

creo que con micrcontroladores y codis pdu se puede lograr


----------



## jurcks (Mar 2, 2010)

Icepick dijo:


> Hey casti estoy trabajando en un sistema similar al tuyo con alarmas y tengo el mismo problema con el sistema inalambrico , puesto que alambrico esta muy complicado en mi caso , ojala podamos compartir llevo ya algo adelantado el sistema de alarmas para ventanas y puertas que mandan señal GSM , pero me gustaria complementarlo con un sistema inalambrico para comunicar cada señal a un ordenador que ejecute la funcion del envio del mensase SMS.



Que tal tengo alguna informacin sobre alarmas para hogar si les sirve pueden contactarme!!! he publicado un a respuesta anterior a este tema pero no se publico no se por que !!!! contactame y con gusto comparto la informacion que tengo, apenas desarrollo un sistema de telemando con un movil y picaxe deseo quede pronto y de igual manera la comparto si es que les funciona!!!!!



Refgio dijo:


> Hola saludos, estoy realizando un proyecto con un pic llamado picaxe,y no tengo tanto problemas con el picaxe porque funciona bien pero desconozco como pordria peogramar el picaxe y el zig bee (tanto picaxe - zig bee el transmisor como  picaxe - zig bee receptor) podrian ayudarme?
> 
> Como se sabe si el zigbee esta recibiendola informacion? la verdad no tengo modulos de zigbee



que tal refgio me encuentro trabajando con picaxe en un sistema de telemando, trate deresponder al post, pero ya no veo mi respuesta,  bien pues tengo informacion sobre el mismo si te interesa con gusto podemos compartir!!!!


----------



## Icepick (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola jurcks me interesa mucho saber cuales han sido tus avances en cuanto al tema que estamos tratando por que de veras que estoy revisando las tecnologias actuales para determinar cual es la mejor para el caso que describi, e considerado modulos bluetooth, modulos universales con protocolo x.10, modulos zigbee que parecen ser una muy buena opcion quiesiera que me compartir lo que sugieres y lo que has adelantado en tu proyecto , muchas gracias me interesa el telemando por picaxe - zig bee TX - RX


----------



## jurcks (Mar 2, 2010)

Icepick dijo:


> Hola jurcks me interesa mucho saber cuales han sido tus avances en cuanto al tema que estamos tratando por que de veras que estoy revisando las tecnologias actuales para determinar cual es la mejor para el caso que describi, e considerado modulos bluetooth, modulos universales con protocolo x.10, modulos zigbee que parecen ser una muy buena opcion quiesiera que me compartir lo que sugieres y lo que has adelantado en tu proyecto , muchas gracias me interesa el telemando por picaxe - zig bee TX - RX



Bien amigo pues en mi poco casi nula experiencia con los protocolos de comunicacion vaya es dificil tenemos que hacer una balanza en costo beneficio, en mi pais todo esto es muy caro,protocolo X-10 nada ni pensarlo la luz no es estable aki en mi pais se me caeria el sistema seguido, mis sistema de telemando es con un movil, es mas economico, que bien el reciclado de celulares no es lo mas adecuado , y el protocolo con el que mas me agradaria trabajar de los que mencionas es el zigbee pero bien habria que adquirirlo para probar,si alguien quiere saber sobre este encontre informacion interesante para saber de que hablamos aki http://www.domodesk.com/content.aspx?co=97&t=21&c=47

tiens algunos diagramas algo de lo que estas trabajando ?


----------



## Icepick (Mar 2, 2010)

Si, tengo algunos diagramas y diseños que hize y ademas son de facil acceso en internet solo modifique la alarma de autos para ventanas y puertas con sensores de choque y proximidad, se activan alambricamente; el problema en todo esto es la comunicacion inalambrica entre el sensor y el PIC ya que el programa del PIC  es el mismo .HEX que esta en una pagina para alarmas de carros que esta en un foro aqui, pues aja no me e matado aun con eso , pero ya encontre el modulo completo picaxe - zigbee lo venden ya listo solo para recepcion - transmision hay que trabajar en la programacion del picaxe y olvido el PIC ya seria una modificacion completa del circuito entonces tengo que ver que otra forma existe aunque en el modulo completo picaxe estan algunas especificaciones no muy profundas pero es una solucion al problema que piensas tu amigo jurcks el PC se encargaria de la conxion con el cel ?? 





> http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/docs/flier_connect.pdf


----------



## jurcks (Mar 2, 2010)

Icepick dijo:


> Si, tengo algunos diagramas y diseños que hize y ademas son de facil acceso en internet solo modifique la alarma de autos para ventanas y puertas con sensores de choque y proximidad, se activan alambricamente; el problema en todo esto es la comunicacion inalambrica entre el sensor y el PIC ya que el programa del PIC  es el mismo .HEX que esta en una pagina para alarmas de carros que esta en un foro aqui, pues aja no me e matado aun con eso , pero ya encontre el modulo completo picaxe - zigbee lo venden ya listo solo para recepcion - transmision hay que trabajar en la programacion del picaxe y olvido el PIC ya seria una modificacion completa del circuito entonces tengo que ver que otra forma existe aunque en el modulo completo picaxe estan algunas especificaciones no muy profundas pero es una solucion al problema que piensas tu amigo jurcks el PC se encargaria de la conxion con el cel ??



bien amigo 
no esto es un sistema aparte, ahora lo quiero implementar con picaxe 08 y posteriormete utilizar el plc que se usa con picaxe 18, si hay manera de controlar un pc con el celular por medio del hypertermial pero de cualquier manera eso no soluciona tu problema del cableado, definitivamente necesitas algun sistema blue tooth mira encontre como realizar o una buena explicacion sobre el zigbee , visita mi pagina y contactame para poderte enviar mas informacion!!!! no por no compartir en el foro ya que cualquiera que la ocupe se la proporcionare!!!!solo que no tengo los archivos en esta maquina y no tengo acceso a varias coasa


----------



## Icepick (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahh gracias por la correccion pense que se podia puesto que vi que este modulo tenia en las especificaciones de trabajo el modo de picaxe to picaxe y podria en uno de ellos enviar la señal del sensor al ser activado y controlar asi la parte del GSM en el Rx pero bueno que mal que la logica halla estado mal en cuanto a ese modulo , me gustaria ver el material que encontraste puesto que de veras quiero culminar ese proyecto, trate de contactarme contigo por correo pero nada, el mio es 





> Debo leer las normas antes de romperlas@forosdeelectronica.com


 enviame un correo para que me ayudes con el material que tienes , gracias.


----------

